# Battery lug sizing and battery post sizes.



## voltmatic automaton (Nov 2, 2008)

I am now contemplating buying the lugs for my batteyr cables. However which size do i get?
the cable is 2/0 welding cable. There are lots of lugs for the cable size. But my frustration is not knowing what size terminals will be on the batteries. I have narrowed my choices to either 8v trojans T-875 or 8v u.s. battery US8VGC
anyone in the forum have experience with these batteries?
are there typical sized posts on these batteries? if so what are they so i know what size lugs to buy?

lugless,

Roy


----------



## tj4fa (May 25, 2008)

I used 2/0 crimp-on automotive style lugs for my batteries. 

The automotive battery posts portion of batteries are pretty much standard sized. The positive one is slightly larger than the negative one so if using the automotive style, you would need to get both positive terminals and negative ones.

My thinking is that using that style gives more surface contact area (less resistance) and a more secure connection than using a lug that uses a threaded bolt and nut that sticks out of the battery post of the universal style.

Whatever you get, I bought my terminals and some other stuff through this eBay seller who has good prices and free shipping.

http://stores.ebay.com/Genuinedealz


----------



## PatricioIN (Jun 13, 2008)

I would absolutely recommend getting your batteries first, then doing all your cables. Typically, with either of those batts, you can request a certain battery post (particularly when buying in bulk) but they will probably only have certain post types available. Do the research on the batts first. Decide what you're going to buy and where. They can tell you what posts you can order them in.

I have the US batts you spoke of, well - mine are Interstate, but the exact same thing. They came with (I don't recall the name of them) automotive posts with screws sticking up in the middle of the post. Since I had standard auto lugs, I just cut the screws off each post so the lug covers fit nicely. I asked first and was told that this would not void the warranty as long as I didn't obviously damage the post in the process.

The advice about the different size posts is great! It was something I didn't think about beforehand. Luckily, my supplier had sent me both posts sizes!


----------

